# Haru the Naughty Shiba Inu



## hngu145 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello everyone, my name is Haru!
I am currently 7 months old. My mommy say I am a very handsome boy but also a naughty one! Here are pictures when I came home with my mommy at 8 weeks old! 

































































These are all pictures of his first day home. I will be updating this thread with more pictures as he get older.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Very cute i have a soft spot for Shiba Inus!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Shiba Inu puppies are the cutest!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

All these Shiba threads are KILLING me!!! I wants one soooo bad.
Welcome Hngu  Your Haru is super cute!!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What a cute pup! And your white one is cute too. Does Haru mean anything?


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome, nice to see another beautiful Shiba here.
And they are the cutest puppies of all, but i might be biased.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> All these Shiba threads are KILLING me!!! I wants one soooo bad.
> Welcome Hngu  Your Haru is super cute!!


 This and


Adjecyca1 said:


> Very cute i have a soft spot for Shiba Inus!


 This  I love shibas, it was one final breed I had selected before I settled on a rough collie  I still want one someday though


----------



## asalley (Aug 18, 2013)

So cute. congrats. train early they're stubborn and can be naughty forever if not lol. enjoy the beauty though!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

So cute! Congratulations! Shiba Inus are so adorable! I love the way they look, though I wouldn't own one. Good luck on the training!


----------



## hngu145 (Aug 7, 2013)

hehe yeahs they are very stubborn but whenever they listen, it makes me feel super happy!!!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

He's so cute!!!!!!!!! I want to steal him


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! NO MORE!!! I'm gonna die of cuteness overload!

.....okay....maybe just a few more......

:becky:


----------

